# GT-R Insurance quotes 2010.....?????



## Rager54 (Sep 18, 2009)

I was recently talking to a friend about the insane part costs on the GT-R.... I have recently been quoted £60 for dust caps and I have heard of ridiculous sums like £2800 for a front splitter and £600 to replace the mesh around the rear brake light. Now we all joke about GT-R tax but consider this:

Now I don't know about you guys but I have a couple of friends with GT-Rs and we are all paying sensible money for insurance of around £800 to £1000 per year. It has been suggested to me that the GT-R has been such an unknown quantity to insurers due to its newness and uniqueness that they haven't really known where to pitch there premiums.

However, as we all know parts are disproportionately super expensive and this year after some claims insurers have been stung quite badly and will be reviewing their premiums next year. I have heard premiums could double or even triple and clearly that will affect all of us. Has anyone any thoughts on this or has heard anything to this affect?

It would be a real shame if Nissan turn what I would say is arguably the most exciting car on the planet (and a very good value car 'to buy' for the performance) into a very expensive ownership proposition for many people due to excessively expensive parts. Clearly a £60k car starts to look very different if you factor in £3k per year for insurance and a bill of £15k over the first 3 years for tyres, fluid changes and anything else you might need! God forbid what will happen to second hand prices when they are out of warranty if anyone buying is facing these costs?!

I hope I am being over dramatic but the cost of parts does worry me.


----------



## waltong (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi. The problem is real but people on here are looking into the issue. HPC's and Insurers are just as concerned as you and me. At the moment some pretty normal damage will write the car off. Lets hope some common sense prevails and Nissan GB and Nissan JP think again.


----------

